# The world of Nakheel Hotels



## projects (Mar 15, 2008)

Nakheel Hotels chief executive Joe Sita discusses the company's strategies in the shadow of looming global economic uncertainty and explains why he is quietly optimistic about 2008.  .... read more


----------

